# BBQ Rules........



## dave11 (May 17, 2007)

After months of cold and rainy weather, we are finally coming up to summer and BBQ season. Therefore it is important to refresh your memory on the
 etiquette of this sublime outdoor cooking activity, as it's the only type of cooking a 'real' man will do, probably because there is an element of
 danger involved. 

When a man volunteers to do the BBQ the following chain of events are put into motion: 

Routine... 
(1) The woman buys the food. 
(2) The woman makes the salad, prepares the vegetables, and makes dessert. 
(3) The woman prepares the meat for cooking, places it on a tray along with the necessary cooking utensils and sauces, and takes it to the man who
      is lounging beside the grill - beer in hand. 

Here comes the important part: 

(4) THE MAN PLACES THE MEAT ON THE GRILL. 

More routine.... 
(5) The woman goes inside to organize the plates and cutlery. 
(6) The woman comes out to tell the man that the meat is burning. He thanks her and asks if she will bring another beer while he deals with the situation. 

Important again: 

(7) THE MAN TAKES THE MEAT OFF THE GRILL AND HANDS IT TO THE WOMAN. 

More routine.... 
(8) The woman prepares the plates, salad, bread, utensils, napkins, sauces, and brings them to the table. 
(9) After eating, the woman clears the table and does the dishes. 

And most important of all: 
(10) Everyone PRAISES the MAN and THANKS HIM for his cooking efforts. 
(11) The man asks the woman how she enjoyed "her night off." And, upon seeing her annoyed reaction, concludes that there's just no pleasing some women.... 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## triple b (May 17, 2007)

Very funny!
Don't let any women see this posting!


----------



## squeezy (May 17, 2007)

Aint it the truth? .... more truth there than fiction 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Can't wait to see DeejayDebi's comments on this one ...


----------



## tonto1117 (May 17, 2007)




----------



## shellbellc (May 17, 2007)

These "rules" do not apply in my household...In fact there's only one rule at my house, keep mama happy.  You see mama was in the Marine Corps and is considered a very high expert in rifle.  Mama can kill a gnat at 1000 yards (cleaned that one up), so you can run, but you'll just die tired...papa knows how to get to the store and pick out vege's, prepare them, get meat going and serve and clean up!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   All that being said, we share the work...Now Jr, he's been learnin since he was 8 how to cook.  Now he's learning Q.  His wife to be won't need to waste time training him!


----------



## kaptn35 (May 17, 2007)

That is Classic!

I might have to post that one up at work in my cubicle!


----------



## t-bone tim (May 18, 2007)

ROFLMAO...was wanting to see tonto's reply 8)


----------



## tonto1117 (May 18, 2007)

Let's just say I thought that was a better approach after I bit a few holes in my tounge!!!


----------

